# Can anyone ID these holiday snap locations please? (Looe/Polperro/Penzance)



## Helen Back (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/28756727@N02/

Can anyone tell me where these photos were taken? I think they're around Looe/Polperro or Penzance/Lands End/Lizard areas.

Many thanks.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 13, 2009)

Pretty certain they are not near Penzance.


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 13, 2009)

I offer Penzance as a possible location because one pic from the same set that I have mangaged to ID is this one which is Newlyn:


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 13, 2009)

You sure that's Newlyn? Could be - I'd need to see a bigger picture.

Try posting them over here


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 14, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> You sure that's Newlyn? Could be - I'd need to see a bigger picture.
> 
> Try posting them over here



Thanks, I'll try on there. 

Yup, that's Newlyn in th emid 70's, I've compared it with pics on Google Earth and certain buildings match up.


----------



## cesare (Jul 14, 2009)

06 looks like Mousehole


----------



## big eejit (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd say the boat on the first one is this one:

http://www.kathleenandmay.co.uk/

Doesn't help with where tho.


----------



## ozrictentgal (Jul 14, 2009)

Photo No 5, the rock formations look very similar to me to Talland bay which is between Looe and Polperro.

Talland Bay:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/78709256@N00/145133210/


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 14, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I'd say the boat on the first one is this one:
> 
> http://www.kathleenandmay.co.uk/
> 
> Doesn't help with where tho.



Ooh well spotted! As you say, doesn't help with where but every bit of info gleaned IS appreciated.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> 06 looks like Mousehole


It does.


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It does.



Except I'm sure we never actually went there (?). I suppose a lot of streets in that area look similar but looking at the photo and thne Mousehole on Google Earth there are similarities. 

Oh, if only that area had been Streetviewed! I realise it's a one in a million chance to find someone who knows the area so well they can tell me exactly what part of a named street that is but hey, I like photo detective-ing!


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 14, 2009)

ozrictentgal said:


> Photo No 5, the rock formations look very similar to me to Talland bay which is between Looe and Polperro.
> 
> Talland Bay:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/78709256@N00/145133210/



The rocks look very similar to TB and I'm sure it must be but I'd like to see clearly matachable rock formations before I'll call it for sure. I'm looking through Flickr now....


----------



## big eejit (Jul 14, 2009)

You should ask in the Cornwall group on flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/cornwall-uk/


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 14, 2009)

big eejit said:


> You should ask in the Cornwall group on flickr:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/cornwall-uk/



Good idea! I had no idea this group existed, thanks B.E.


----------



## madzone (Jul 15, 2009)

No 7 is Sennen, Nr Lands End

I don't think No 6 is Mousehole - I can't think of anywhere in Mousehole with that much space tbh.


----------



## cesare (Jul 15, 2009)

madzone said:


> No 7 is Sennen, Nr Lands End
> 
> I don't think No 6 is Mousehole - I can't think of anywhere in Mousehole with that much space tbh.



Possibly not. I was thinking of that road leading down into Mousehole from the West, can't remember the name. That big Wesleyan church on the left.


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 15, 2009)

madzone said:


> No 7 is Sennen, Nr Lands End
> 
> .



OMG, so it is! Thanks MZ, another one ticked off the list! 

I had gone round the south coast of Cornwall in Google Earth looking for beaches, zooming down to sea level and looking around to see if I could match the coastline as seen in that picture but no luck. I was stumped - not one of the beaches I tried that with (and it is a tried and trusted technique that has worked before).

I say the south coast as I can't remember us visiting the north coast at all so when I got to Land's End I gave up. I should have carried on round. 

Thanks again, madzone


----------



## madzone (Jul 15, 2009)

cesare said:


> Possibly not. I was thinking of that road leading down into Mousehole from the West, can't remember the name. That big Wesleyan church on the left.


 Yeah, it does look like it at first glance. It was the three cars and the ice cream van that made me wonder - I don't think the space there is that big.


----------



## madzone (Jul 15, 2009)

Helen Back said:


> OMG, so it is! Thanks MZ, another one ticked off the list!
> 
> I had gone round the south coast of Cornwall in Google Earth looking for beaches, zooming down to sea level and looking around to see if I could match the coastline as seen in that picture but no luck. I was stumped - not one of the beaches I tried that with (and it is a tried and trusted technique that has worked before).
> 
> ...


 You're welcome. It's frustrating looking at some of them as they look familiar but I can't think where they are.

Oh, and I second GE's suggestion of asking on C24. They're a weird bunch but very knowledgeable


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 15, 2009)

Someone's left a comment identifying one of them as The Barbican in Portsmouth so that's 2 down! 

eta: Of course, I meant Plymouth! (I always get those two mixed up!)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll have to see if I took any photos of Talland bay from that angle.

Here's my Panoramio one. :-

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11557150.jpg

I took quite a few that same morning as I walked down from the clifftop.


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 17, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I'll have to see if I took any photos of Talland bay from that angle.
> 
> Here's my Panoramio one. :-
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11557150.jpg



Most pictures I have seen of TB have been taken looking west. I strongly suspect it's the bit of rocks to the east of the western road. The low cliff top as seen in my pic is the bit of green in the middle of the right hand edge of your pic. 

Another thing I realised we may have to factor in is 35 years of erosion.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2009)

Still not quite the right angle unfortunately.

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/3931/tallandeastwards.jpg

A pity your photo doesn't show the folded strata - it's very distinctive.


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 19, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Still not quite the right angle unfortunately.
> 
> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/3931/tallandeastwards.jpg
> 
> A pity your photo doesn't show the folded strata - it's very distinctive.



Good pic, about the best I've seen so far. I think I'll just label this one "Very probably Talland Bay" and move on. I think I'll have to wait until I actually go there (if ever) to really nail this one down. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Helen Back (Jul 21, 2009)

Right, the guy who took the pics has finally written back to me and I have all the answers! Yay!

Check the link to see the answers but I'll quickly say yes it was Talland Bay and the mystery street that people thought was Mousehole was in fact Cadgwith.


----------

